# Mel Pinto Interview in BQ



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

The Spring issue of Bicycle Quarterly features an interview with Mel Pinto. 

"*Mel Pinto* brought Gitane bicycles, TA cranks and many other classic parts to North America. In our in-depth interview, he reflects on the post-war years as a bicycle importer, on the bike boom, the rise of Shimano and many other topics."

Looks to be interesting. I'll be watching the mailbox.


----------

